# Judging at local show - what do I wear?



## JenniferB (2 April 2009)

Hey guys,

I was asked last night if I wanted to judge a couple of classes at a local show in June.  All I'll be judging are the utility classes (family pony, handy pony, poss fancy dress  
	
	
		
		
	


	




) and I don't have a clue what to wear!  Has anybody had much experience of judging this sort of class, or alternatively if you or your kids compete in these classes what do the judges usually wear?  It's not a massive show or anything but don't want to look like a numpty!


----------



## lucille (2 April 2009)

Id just go with some smart trousers/ a shirt / blouse and maybee a hat


----------



## Joss (2 April 2009)

Ohhh, the possabilities are endless. You could wear a nice posh suit, matching jacket &amp; below the knee skirt &amp; maybe a hat!!!!  But I get a sneaking suspicion that might not be quite your cup of tea 
	
	
		
		
	


	





I would wear a pair of smart trousers with boots &amp; a top or jacket depending on weather.

You could wear riding clothes, light colour breeches with a tweed jacket &amp; a shirt &amp; tie.


----------



## 1275gta (2 April 2009)

Trouser suit, hat, sensible footwear.  Make sure if you wear a hat that it can't come off weasily.


----------



## JenniferB (2 April 2009)

A hat, you have GOT to be kidding.  What sort of hat?  I was kind of thinking riding clothes, but then thought that might not be suitable for children's classes, and thought I'd need to top it with a riding hat and not planning on sweating to death quite yet  
	
	
		
		
	


	




.  Do I really need to wear a hat?  Now I know why the person who asked me to judge did so - he wants to laugh at me!  Might have to be 'busy' that day after all...


----------



## kerilli (2 April 2009)

riding clothes with a beagler if you have one, would be my suggestion.


----------



## gummybear (2 April 2009)

I think for the local show and the level of classes (i.e. children fun classes) you dont have to wear riding gear - smart trousers, shirt, maybe jacket - but I dont think you would "have" to wear a hat - no one would complain - but my view is that the judges should also make an effort as the riders have to - lead by example.


----------



## Chloe_GHE (2 April 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
A hat, you have GOT to be kidding.  What sort of hat? 

[/ QUOTE ]

a Carmen Miranda fruit basket style hat is the norm for ALL judges and don't let anyone else tell you different!


----------



## SSM (2 April 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
riding clothes with a beagler if you have one, would be my suggestion. 

[/ QUOTE ]

You would only wear this if you were ride judge.

I steward and wear tweedy trousers, jod boots (as comfy) a polo neck jumper or blouse and scarf, as judge you should really wear a hat too!


----------



## JenniferB (2 April 2009)

Chloe PMSL, would fit in with the fancy dress kiddies lol!

Kerilli I don't have a beagler unfortunately, that was the kind of look I'd been contemplating but wasn't sure if ridden horse judging attire would be appropriate for children's fun classes.

Gummybear I totally agree about making an effort and leading by example which is why I'm glad you lot are all pointing me in the right direction (well at least some of you are - a certain eventer is excluded from this - she knows who she is lol!)

Reckon I'll go for smart trousers and a top of some description, might try and get some sort of headgear sorted (can anyone point me in the right direction?) but will tell them tonight that I'll definitely judge for them.  Hordes of kiddies and pushy parents, could get interesting!


----------



## JenniferB (2 April 2009)

SSMum you were obviously posting the same time as me!  I might be stewarding a bit at the same show - the guy who's got me roped in is judging the ROR classes and might need me to help him for a bit (our classes are in the same ring) so will try and come up with a look that does for both.  All I can say is it had better stay dry!


----------



## horseywelsh (2 April 2009)

Traditionally ladies should wear skirts when judging.


----------



## JenniferB (2 April 2009)

Aaarghhh don't tell me that!  I don't think I actually own a skirt that would be suitable for judging a children's class - don't think mini skirts are really deemed acceptable in the show ring  
	
	
		
		
	


	




.  I'm only 26, not quite ready for calf length tweed quite yet - thinking the trousers will have to do!  I just want to look the part so nobody realises that I don't actually have a clue... 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Seriously though, if I do do it I intend to do the best job I can.  I've taught in riding schools for years so I know what makes a good child's pony and the rest of the classes are 'fun' anyway.  I've been that kid at the end of the row on the scruffy pony that I've plaited myself (in fact the first show I ever took the pony I used to ride to was the very same one - about 18 bobbly plaits and I ended up with hoof oil on my jods before I went into the tack and turnout  
	
	
		
		
	


	




).  I know the difference a kind word from a judge can make, so will be speaking to each and every one of the kids in my classes.

Thanks guys for all your help - kind of looking forward to it in a weird way!


----------



## Lucy_Nottingham (2 April 2009)

If you dont have skirts (join the club! all mine are like 5 inches below my hips! hehe) then smart pants all the way! 
Judges do generally wear hats, but nothing too fancy, like in hand hats (which aren't riding hats) are generally the style I think..... some wear interesting ones, others less so.... 

I always liked it when the judge came and spoke to me so good for you on that one as some judges are really snooty hand out the rosettes and go, right there you go! its like. great. thanks. really helpful! hehe

I was the scruffy cute pony girl too! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 hehe half the time one would fall out just as I was entering the ring! stupid bobbles!


----------



## Cazzah (2 April 2009)

I judged at a local show on Sunday for the first time - was also unsure what to wear as its not exactly county level - but on the other hand you don't really want to look as if you've spent the morning mucking out!!

I settled for tweedy trousers, jod boots and a smart black jumper. Oh, and I managed to scrape my hair back into a clip. Felt smart enough without being OTT (or feeling/looking 70!)


----------



## saddle (2 April 2009)

I've done a bit of judging at local level &amp; all the competitors appreciate a kind word, even if you can't think of anything constructive, a "what a sweet pony" always goes down well. I'm always a bag of nerves beforehand, but always enjoy it afterwards.
Have fun!


----------

